# Manejo pantalla LCD con microcontrolador ATMEL 89C52



## Pelusita (Jul 30, 2012)

aqui esta el programa grabado en el microcontrolador en compilador microvision version 4 lenguaje assembler y su respectiva simulacion en proteus, si tiene  algun error o alguien tiene alguna observacion por favor agradeceria mucho que me la hagan saber. Gracias y espero a alguien le sirva Saludos


----------



## upanora (Feb 17, 2014)

no funciona cuando intento compilar el uvision


----------

